# Angela Lee



## Hanzou (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm ashamed to say that I didn't anything about this girl until a few days ago. She's pretty impressive, and I'm a sucker for incredible ground work.

She's currently undefeated, so we can enjoy her current streak until it inevitably comes to an end.


----------



## Buka (Aug 17, 2016)

A couple weeks ago two young guys were delivering some furniture to my house. One of them was an amateur MMA fighter so we talked story for about an hour. He told me about her, she's from Oahu. His buddy had trained with her some years ago, I guess she's been training since the crib. He says her younger brother is just as good and he should be making his fight debut soon.

She looks pretty awesome on that video. I had meant to look her up, but forgot. I hope she fights here in Hawaii sometime. The furniture kid is fighting here in November. He's giving me some comp tickets. Yay!


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 18, 2016)

Impressive... And cute to boot.

Buka, you here in Hawaii now? I remember a bit ago you looking at moving back here. Where are you?


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> Impressive... And cute to boot.
> 
> Buka, you here in Hawaii now? I remember a bit ago you looking at moving back here. Where are you?



I'm upcountry Maui, bro. In Kula. Looking to move further up the mountain in a year or so. I'd live at the top if I could. 

Where on Oahu are you?


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 18, 2016)

Saw this fight a few months back, was really impressed with both women.


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 19, 2016)

Buka said:


> I'm upcountry Maui, bro. In Kula. Looking to move further up the mountain in a year or so. I'd live at the top if I could.
> 
> Where on Oahu are you?



I've yet to make it over to Maui. I just spent a week on the Big Island a couple of weeks ago. I'm looking at buying a house somewhere (which is quite daunting here) but currently on Hickam, at the West edge of Honolulu.


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> I've yet to make it over to Maui. I just spent a week on the Big Island a couple of weeks ago. I'm looking at buying a house somewhere (which is quite daunting here) but currently on Hickam, at the West edge of Honolulu.



Ah, you're in the service. I salute you, bro.
Yes, real estate is quite pricey here on the islands. You looking on Oahu or the Big Island?


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 20, 2016)

Buka said:


> Ah, you're in the service. I salute you, bro.
> Yes, real estate is quite pricey here on the islands. You looking on Oahu or the Big Island?



Thanks. But yeah, I'll never complain about how much money I make, but it's difficult to afford a decent home here unless I'm willing to really commute. Right now I'm looking at Oahu but Big Island looks nice whenever I separate from the service. Between Maui and Kauai, it's a toss up where I'm going to visit next. I take it you have a preference for Maui?


----------



## Buka (Aug 20, 2016)

kuniggety said:


> Thanks. But yeah, I'll never complain about how much money I make, but it's difficult to afford a decent home here unless I'm willing to really commute. Right now I'm looking at Oahu but Big Island looks nice whenever I separate from the service. Between Maui and Kauai, it's a toss up where I'm going to visit next. I take it you have a preference for Maui?



We've kind of high jacked this thread, I'll P.M. you.


----------

